# Traveling across states



## Annette Terry (Sep 4, 2019)

I will be traveling across several state lines with my goats and was just told that I need ear tags for them. Where do I get these ear tags to identify them, they aren't registered, and what are they supposed to say?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You probably need scrapies tags and you get them from your vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to know the state requirements you are going to. Then you need a vet certificate. The vet should know or be able to find out what tests are needed for the certificate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...t-health/national-scrapie-eradication-program

Scrapes tags most likely.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

You’ll want a health certificate, your vet should be able to tell you the individual state’s rules. Are they ADGA registered dairy goats? I can’t speak for other types, however if they are ADGA registered you should be able to use their tattoos. We always use scrapie tags for our unregistered goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes you will need a vet certificate - also called a CVI, and must be 30 days or less within travel. Depending on the state requirements, you may also need health tests such as TB and brucellious done, which can take some time- the tag will probably be scrapies unless they are tattooed and accompanied by their registration papers. Do some research as to state requirements, your vet may or may not know what the requirements are for the state you are traveling to.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi..you can contact your vet. Tell them the states you are going to. Then set up an appointment for a CVI..you will get tested for whatever state requirements and any injection required. The vet will have all this information. The goats usually receive a scrapie ear tag..and a vet copy of medical information. It will cost a little but not too bad. Ive had 3 cross 3 states and it was 275.00. Then I had 1 cross 4 states and it was 125.00. So it depends on each state requirements and what your vet charges.


----------

